# I already feel guilty



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I rode my C40 for a fast 25 before work today and already feel the shame, like I am cheating on her.

I was in the market for some new wheels to try and "fix" my climbing dislike with the C40 when I found a Ciak (orange) Pinarello Prince with Campy 11s and the same Envy/Edge 45/65 wheels I was specking out for the C40. What are the chances it is in my size....don't look...damn it is my size. Don't bid....too late. I am the owner.

So what you guys think, room enough in the garage for two orange bikes?

Shipping is west coast to east coast so it is going to kill me to have to wait till next week to get it.

At least they are both Italian and both have Campy. I swore to myself 10 gears were enough. 11-25 here I come.

I'll probably have to swap out the cassette and put the carbon wheels on the C40 for a few rides just to make an apples to apples comparison.

Am I still welcome here


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

<sarcasm>I feel sorry for you in dealing with your dilemma.</sarcasm>


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Pinarello ? meh, how can you cheat on this kind of beauty










and BTW that Pinarello has crooked legs.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Totally agree nothing looks better than the Colnago paint. Both of our LX-10s are lookers. I love the cornering and descending of the C40. Sure footed and steady. I still can't get past the feeling of dragging that boat anchor uphill every time the road turns up.

The good news about this time around is I don't have to pirate the parts from one bike to make the other, so I can ride them both for some time to make an accurate assessment. I am hoping to find a way to keep them both, but not sure that will happen.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

My guess is that you will 'feel' faster on your Prince but I'd also bet that if you timed yourself on both bikes/same wheels, that over the course of time, you could not definitively prove you were faster on one bike or another. IMO, speed uphill is largely a factor of power to weight ratio, and that includes the bike weight. Since the Prince frameset is no lighter than the C40 frameset, the time difference will be based on your physiological condition on that day- what you ate, how rested you are, how hydrated, etc. But that's just my opinion. I have had bikes that felt slower up hills and some that were actually slower, but that was because one bike weighed 2 lbs more than the other.

Btw, You are still welcome here but only so long as you don't sell your C40!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

If two bikes weigh the same, the only other way I can possibly think of one bike being faster than another on a climb is if one frame flexes more than the other or if the rider fit isn't correct on one of them. My C50 just hadn't felt as fast as my Cristallo or Arte, until I lowered the bars another 5mm. Don't know if it was a placebo effect (i.e., mental), my fitness just having gotten better, or what, but I started posting better times and feeling much better on the bike once those bars were lowered. However, lowering those bars didn't effect the climbing of the bike. It still climbed the same, which was essentially limited my inability. That is changing with the more miles I put in.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I agree it could all just be feel and surely there are lots of variables that come into play. While I have not gone to the trouble of timing myself multiple times up the same hills, it is because I had to take the group off my Kestrel to build the c40. Good thing was it was virtually the same bike wheels and all. I am basing my dislike of the C40s up hill performance mostly from quick looks at my computer. I ride the same roads (hills) over and over all year. I know the past few years I was always at 10-13 MPH in various spots of various hills. This year I see lots of 8.5-11. and it does just feel like a lot more work.

Don't get me wrong I love the C40. Sure it could be fitness, diet, I am older etc. But from day 1 I have had the "feeling" that the C40 is more steady in corners, more sure footed on descents and it "feels" fast descending. So if I can have those positive feelings it seem to reason that the one negative feeling might be real too.

The reality is, at least in my mind, that even if it was faster, but it feels slower then I am not enjoying it as much. Since I am not making any money riding my bike it is all abot the enjoyment. So if I am not looking forward to rides with lots of climbing, I should find the bike that excites me to ride those.

Also there is probably 10 years of evolution between the two 1997-2007 give or take. I would hope the industry changes for the better and it is not ALL just marketing hype. Not like I am buying a late 90s department store bike and a 00s top of the line. Both of these bikes are darn near the top of the food chain for their time. I'd expect the Prince to do a few things a tad bit better.

I am in no way bashing the C40, overall if it had to be the last bike I ever owned I could die happy. Probably just a case of the grass it always greener...

I think the secret will be to empty my garage of C-Record components, tubular wheels, two old frames, a Garmin forerunner, etc and show some positive cash flow from ebay rather than the black hole for my paycheck it has become recently and perhaps I can rationalize keeping both. Who knows, I have never ridden a Prince, I might like it less. Fun finding out at least.

There is no doubt nothing looks better than a LX/AD Colnago in my book. I have kicked the idea around of outfitting the C40 with campy alloy crank, levers, etc and going for a classic "steel" look from the original Master days but in CF. I loved the Master's straight fork, fluted tubes and paint since I first ever saw one in the late 80s. Maybe the pince will be my daily driver and the C40 the garage queen for sunday top down, laid back fun.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

Nothing wrong with being surrounded by all that beauty. I would love to have your dilemma.


----------

